# My newt won't eat or move =[



## diamondwolf130 (Oct 19, 2009)

I bought a male adult marbled newt on tuesday. Ever since I put him in his new tank he hasn't moved. 
He just sits on land all day long, I've tried getting him to eat but he won't.

I've tried frozen bloodworm, daphnia and prawns but he didn't eat anything.

The guy at the store said he feeds them on a diet of micro crickets, bloodworm and waxworms.

I'm thinking my last bet is crickets but I really don't think the food is the problem.

I don't think it's stress either as the few times I pick him up he just lays in my hand. If he were stressed he would try escape right?

I'm really worried about him, I'll have to give the reptile shop a call cause if I let them know before something bad might happen then at least they know I'm being honest.
Be very angry if they've sold me a sick newt.

Can anyone help? =/

The water temp may be a bit high but I can't for the life of me cool it down  

It's winter and the water is like 14-16 degrees! :S


----------



## exoticsadmirer (Oct 22, 2009)

Drop ice into the water to cool it down?


----------



## diamondwolf130 (Oct 19, 2009)

exoticsadmirer said:


> Drop ice into the water to cool it down?


 
Yeah i've tried this =/ It will cool it for about an hour but the newt still does nothing.

He won't feed on land, he won't even move.


----------



## exoticsadmirer (Oct 22, 2009)

no expert with newt and frogs but maybe settling in?


----------



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

right

most newts hunt via movement and if this guy has never had things like frozen bloodworms it probably wont seen them as food, livefood is the best way in this case 

as for stress, its still possible that this is a problem, its probably still settling in, also you shouldnt really handle newts on a regular basis newts wont always run if frightened, staying still hiding is another option for them. 

14-16C seems fine unless your planning on breeding 

alot of newts will refuse to enter the water for a while in a new environment.

here's a caresheet Caudata Culture Species Entry - Triturus marmoratus

so my advice, leave it to settle in, get some livefood (earthworms are an awesome feeder all my newts and salamanders love em but crickets, roaches etc should be taken) and calm down. also how old is it as juveniles are often alot more terrestrial


----------



## diamondwolf130 (Oct 19, 2009)

spend_day said:


> right
> 
> most newts hunt via movement and if this guy has never had things like frozen bloodworms it probably wont seen them as food, livefood is the best way in this case
> 
> ...


 
Sorry I forgot to mention, at the reptile shop the guy did feed him on frozen foods and live foods, I have tried wiggling bloodworm and prawns around but it didn't stimulate him at all.

I don't handle him alot by the way. Only 3 times since hes been here, which seems like a lot but were all nessesary at the time.
Thanks for your concern.

I will go into the shop today and have a good chat with him, buy some crickets and see how it goes from there.

Thanks for the caresheet, will have a good read through.


----------



## diamondwolf130 (Oct 19, 2009)

Okay I think I've sorted him out.

Bought the female newt that was in the same enclosure as him from the store today, along with some micro crickets.

She's been showing her dominance towards him but overall he seems alot happier! 

I dropped the water level aswell and he is actually swimming about now.

The female is feeding on bloodworm, my male newt still hasn't eaten but hopefully the crickets will stimulate him to hunt.

 Happy Newts = Happy Me


----------

